# Protecting stickers on board?



## stan_darsh (Mar 10, 2013)

might be stretching the truth, but i've been told that the best way to prevent damage and wear to a snowboard is to not ride it at all.


----------



## Martyc (Sep 8, 2013)

Helicopter tape is your best bet


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

My old rock board is covered pretty much nose to tail in stickers. Not an issue.


----------



## zk0ot (Nov 9, 2009)

stan_darsh said:


> might be stretching the truth, but i've been told that the best way to prevent damage and wear to a snowboard is to not ride it at all.


yup... after your done with your masterpiece... carefully set it in the corner and forget you own a snowboard.


----------



## john doe (Nov 6, 2009)

If they are quality vinyl stickers then they should hold up fine as is. If they are paper type stickers then there is nothing you can do.


----------



## ThisIsSnow (Dec 7, 2013)

john doe said:


> If they are quality vinyl stickers then they should hold up fine as is. If they are paper type stickers then there is nothing you can do.


they aren't vinyls, but the normal plastic kind.



linvillegorge said:


> My old rock board is covered pretty much nose to tail in stickers. Not an issue.


really? these are normal stickers, and they don't peel?


----------



## triumph.man (Feb 3, 2012)

Please stop with the ridiculous questions...

F-en noob!


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

a thin film of troll semen will protect any sticker from the rigors of snowhumping.


----------



## 9won4 (Dec 9, 2011)

Not riding the board is a little extreme...I would just avoid pow days at all cost, also don't think about pressing your board as it may create "sticker ripple effect" which will make you lose rep/steeze point very quickly.


----------



## 16gkid (Dec 5, 2012)

Is this real life?


----------



## sheepstealer (Aug 19, 2009)

Meh, leave the guy alone. It was an honest question. Part of snowboarding is expressing yourself. 

OP, leave your snowboard and stickers in the same room overnight/for a few hours so they reach the same temperature. THEN place your stickers on the deck and press them on nice and firm. Let it sit for another couple hours. 

You should be good to go at this point. I've found this technique works most of the time, but it also depends on sticker quality.


----------



## TMXMOTORSPORTS (Jun 10, 2009)

sheepstealer said:


> Meh, leave the guy alone. It was an honest question. Part of snowboarding is expressing yourself.
> 
> OP, leave your snowboard and stickers in the same room overnight/for a few hours so they reach the same temperature. THEN place your stickers on the deck and press them on nice and firm. Let it sit for another couple hours.
> 
> You should be good to go at this point. I've found this technique works most of the time, but it also depends on sticker quality.


This should help.:thumbsup:


----------



## ThisIsSnow (Dec 7, 2013)

sheepstealer said:


> Meh, leave the guy alone. It was an honest question. Part of snowboarding is expressing yourself.
> 
> OP, leave your snowboard and stickers in the same room overnight/for a few hours so they reach the same temperature. THEN place your stickers on the deck and press them on nice and firm. Let it sit for another couple hours.
> 
> You should be good to go at this point. I've found this technique works most of the time, but it also depends on sticker quality.


I'm an art student, so I'm used to people laughing. It just bounces off me 

Thanks!


----------



## Ken2234 (Feb 15, 2013)

ThisIsSnow said:


> I'm an art student, so I'm used to people laughing. It just bounces off me
> 
> Thanks!


Silly question but a question non the less. 

I find putting stickers in the middle of the board to be the best option, also make sure when you apply the sticker its not dirty or cold. Have fun, happy shredding :thumbsup:


----------



## Big Foot (Jan 15, 2013)

Use a blow dryer to get the board really hot and then put the stickers on. The heat will help the glue stick to the board better.


----------



## zk0ot (Nov 9, 2009)

i take a elmers glue stick and add extra glue to my stickers to make sure they really stick


----------



## RightCoastShred (Aug 26, 2012)

A collage? Please don't. And no stickers usually stay on for awhile until you realize that maybe you dont need all those stickers on your board.


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

I think it would be way cooler / more artistic if you painted or drew something on your board. You could protect it with turtle wax. The stickers seem a bit childish IMO.

My climbing helmet has some original artwork my father did. A brain....get it? It's a brain bucket...


----------



## 2182170 (Nov 29, 2016)

baldylox said:


> I think it would be way cooler / more artistic if you painted or drew something on your board. You could protect it with turtle wax. The stickers seem a bit childish IMO.
> 
> My climbing helmet has some original artwork my father did. A brain....get it? It's a brain bucket...


Can you elaborate on this? I'd love to add some custom are to my board but I don't wanna mess it up so I was gonna settle for some stickers...


----------



## MMSlasher (Mar 18, 2016)

2182170 said:


> Can you elaborate on this? I'd love to add some custom are to my board but I don't wanna mess it up so I was gonna settle for some stickers...


He hasn't been active for over a year. I'm not sure he will respond.


----------



## 2182170 (Nov 29, 2016)

MMSlasher said:


> He hasn't been active for over a year. I'm not sure he will respond.


Yeah I saw that after posting, but hopefully someone else has a good technique and is willing to share


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

2182170 said:


> Yeah I saw that after posting, but hopefully someone else has a good technique and is willing to share


Sharpie, and a little talent will help too.


----------



## basser (Sep 18, 2015)

What if you spray painted it and then drew on that


----------



## 2182170 (Nov 29, 2016)

freshy said:


> Sharpie, and a little talent will help too.


Will that stick or smear?


----------



## 2182170 (Nov 29, 2016)

basser said:


> What if you spray painted it and then drew on that


Would spray-paint stick well?


----------



## basser (Sep 18, 2015)

2182170 said:


> Would spray-paint stick well?


I have absolutely no idea.

I would think it would work if you spray painted it, drew on it, then laminated it.

FYI, I have no experience with this and it's just an idea that came to mind.


----------



## 2182170 (Nov 29, 2016)

basser said:


> I have absolutely no idea.
> 
> I would think it would work if you spray painted it, drew on it, then laminated it.
> 
> FYI, I have no experience with this and it's just an idea that came to mind.


Lol thanks for being honest. It sounds like its a good idea but I don't think that I'm gonna mess with my board unless I talk to someone with experience. Maybe ill do some googleing. thanks dude


----------



## basser (Sep 18, 2015)

2182170 said:


> Lol thanks for being honest. It sounds like its a good idea but I don't think that I'm gonna mess with my board unless I talk to someone with experience. Maybe ill do some googleing. thanks dude


No worries, I wouldn't mess around with it either. There probably is a way tho.


----------



## LittleGreenLeaf (Jan 3, 2018)

RightCoastShred said:


> A collage? Please don't. And no stickers usually stay on for awhile until you realize that maybe you dont need all those stickers on your board.


What's wrong with stickers? Everones preferences are different, just because you don't like them and find them childish means that everyone does


----------

